# Rest in peace, Roger Ebert



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yesterday, I was disappointed to read a story about Roger Ebert's cancer returning. Today, I was shocked to hear that he passed away. He really struggled with thyroid cancer and salivary cancer (I'm not clear on whether it was the thyroid cancer that spread to his salivary gland and jaw, or whether it was a whole different cancer).

Two thumbs up for his fight against the disease. May he rest in peace.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Well stated, Octavia. I was saddened by his passing. He fought a long hard battle.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Yesterday, I was disappointed to read a story about Roger Ebert's cancer returning. Today, I was shocked to hear that he passed away. He really struggled with thyroid cancer and salivary cancer (I'm not clear on whether it was the thyroid cancer that spread to his salivary gland and jaw, or whether it was a whole different cancer).
> 
> Two thumbs up for his fight against the disease. May he rest in peace.


Same here; Mr. Ebert fought a valiant fight! Sure would like to know about his medical history. It could be valuable information.

Poor fellow; he suffered so.

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Terribly sad news, think I am still in shock. My husband looked at me and said "I thought thyroid cancer didn't kill people." I told him that cancer is cancer, it doesn't have any respect for statistics and all cancer has the capacity to kill.

According to Wikipedia, he had papillary thyroid cancer discovered and had it removed in 2002, the salivary cancer was discovered in 2003 and it was in 2006 that squamous cell tumors were found on his right tonsil.

Here's a link to the article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Ebert#Thyroid_cancer_and_first_surgery


----------



## kidsabc (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a great clarifying link:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/nov/06/roger-ebert-cancer-life-itself

Essentially, Ebert died of salivary cancer recurring NOT thyroid. Hope this helps you feel better as it helped me


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

According to that article he was aware of a lump on his salivary gland, saw it in a photo, in 1988 but thought nothing of it. He also credited radiation exposure as a youth to both cancers.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for clarifying and providing the extra information.


----------

